# oil mixture ?



## hmsmithjr (Dec 3, 2010)

What mix ratio should I be running in my mid 90's 25 HP mariner? I have been running 50 to 1 and just wanted to know if that is right.
Maclin


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

that is correct


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yupp I really like Evenrude XD50


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

ive been looking at that stuff but i havent tried it out noel whats the diff?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a Synthetic Blend 

I was using Quicksilver 

But a guy sold me a Couple of Gallons Motor seems to Run Smoother than Quicksilver Less Smoke Too ...


See Video Barley any smoke ;-)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYWhc2XzOSE&feature=related


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

mines a 1956 evinrude and it runs a 24:1 mix will it help in that or??


----------



## hmsmithjr (Dec 3, 2010)

It is a mid 90's mariner 25. I have run penzoil prem plus recently and like it, but I am having problems that I do not think are oil related but I wanted to make sure my mix was right to eliminate that.
Maclin


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

i was looking at the penzoil


----------

